

The Document Foundation announces the Document Liberation Project - edward
http://blog.documentfoundation.org/2014/04/02/old-unaccessible-documents-rejoice/

======
Doctor_Fegg
Wow. I just found out that this (and, by extension, LibreOffice) can read all
my old MacWrite Pro files that I'd given up hope of ever reviving. There goes
the rest of the day digging through them all...

------
gioi
This seems to be the natural continuation of Document Freedom Day... Not sure
if the two are related.

------
kurosan
Maybe I'm missing it, but I see no mention of Access. I would think there'd be
a significant need for that.

~~~
jacobolus
Access doesn’t really have “documents” as such. Its a relational database,
with tables full of records.

(Not that I disagree with the general idea: it would be great to have solid
tools for migrating old Access databases to something open. I have no idea
whether these exist or how good they are.)

